# Looking for rhizomes



## BottloBill (29/3/14)

Does anyone in Newcastle or surrounding areas have any rhizomes, any variety they could spare or I could purchase?


----------



## DU99 (29/3/14)

Rhizomes should be available in jun

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79050-wanted-rhizomes/?hl=rhizomes


----------



## BottloBill (29/3/14)

Just want to get the FEELERS out now, pardon the pun. There are a few being listed at the moment on evilbayB-)


----------



## geneabovill (14/4/14)

Bit late, but I've got some Chinook I just harvested.. For a tallie or two of yer finest I might be persuaded to part with some rhizomes.

Obvs this depends on the size of the mother, but she was a proper monster when I chucked her into the new hop spot.. Should have plenty.


----------



## BottloBill (3/6/14)

BottloBill said:


> Does anyone in Newcastle or surrounding areas have any rhizomes, any variety they could spare or I could purchase?


BUMP


----------



## Judanero (3/6/14)

I've got Hersbrucker, Goldings, and Cascade. If you can wait until the end of the month I can have a dig and break you off one if you're keen.

All have been in the ground for two seasons and have produced well.


----------



## Weizguy (4/6/14)

Where do you live Mr Bottlo? I'm at Medowie and may be able to help. I have Mt Hood and Hallertau and Perle that you haven't been offered yet


----------



## langshan (4/6/14)

Any one got any rizomes 4 sale.im in wa and I thought I would have a go at growing my own.
Cheers kyle


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/14)

You cant import rizhomes into WA from other states. Its a quarantine issue.


----------



## BottloBill (15/6/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Where do you live Mr Bottlo? I'm at Medowie and may be able to help. I have Mt Hood and Hallertau and Perle that you haven't been offered yet


 for those interested in helping out (les) I'm in Maryland Newcastle and just looking at having a go at growing some, so variety is not important....CHEERS


----------



## BottloBill (15/6/14)

Judanero said:


> I've got Hersbrucker, Goldings, and Cascade. If you can wait until the end of the month I can have a dig and break you off one if you're keen.
> 
> All have been in the ground for two seasons and have produced well.


 Judanero be sure to PM when you dig the girls up....thanks champ


----------



## timryan (15/7/14)

Hey guys I'm in Western Victoria daylesford area and I'm keen to get my hands open some rhizomes.. Looking for cascade or similar.. Hopefully someone can help.. Hoping to get back in the game after a long stint out...


----------



## evvy.rogerson (23/7/14)

I just received Tettnang and Challenger rhizomes from [email protected]

When I ordered, he had the following available:

UK - Goldings, Fuggles, Target, Northdown & Challenger
US - Chinook, Columbus, Cascade, Mt Hood & Cluster
AUS - Pride of Ringwood
EURO - Hallertau, Wuertemberg, Perle, Hersbrucker, Tettnang & Tardif de Borgogne


----------



## timryan (24/7/14)

Thanks I'm attempting to
Email owain at the moment... Got a first response quiet quickly but it's been almost two days since he has replied to my second email... Did you find this too?


----------



## evvy.rogerson (3/9/14)

@timryan
I hope Owain got back to you. 

I planted the rhizomes I got from him in late July, and both have produced bines already. 

Tettnang has 3 vigorous bines

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5VFGHvJeoSlRUluVEM5UFc1Ri10aURQcWhINGVqbGZRN21j/edit?usp=sharing

Challenger has just broken ground.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5VFGHvJeoSldWJmYmwtalNaWF9lZFRBMDJ2OU5ZWTR1TGU0/edit?usp=sharing

Here's to hoping they produce cones by the end of summer!


----------



## BottloBill (3/9/14)

Glad you guys have gotten use out of hijacking this thread....I have gotten what I need from it, so do with it what you please and good luck with your endeavors.....Cheers and beers! Bill


----------



## evvy.rogerson (3/9/14)

The thread is 'Looking for Rhizomes.' I've given information on where to find rhizomes, and shown their growth.

Anyway, I hope you found some and that they're taking off like mine.


----------



## BottloBill (3/9/14)

Yes mate all good, got some locally and shown the progress in the 2015 hop yard thread. I must say not as advanced as yours as they have only been in the patch for a month. I was just having a cheeky dig at ya


----------

